# Where is Carlos Newton now?



## chopstickz (Dec 26, 2008)

i just finished watching Pride FC 19: Bad Blood (Pele vs Newton) and 25: Body Blow (Anderson Silva vs Newton). 

I'M WONDERING WHERE THE HELL IS THIS GUY NOW DAYS? DOES HE STILL COMPETE?

he has solid jitz game with good wrestling skills. In fact, he was once UFC welterweight champ at time until controversial loss against Matt Hughes.

He brings it every fight and not afraid to go for submission as soon as he sees an opening

*Not to mention, he's very educated man and i didnt know he speaks very good Japanese


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

the second fight with hughes wasn't really controversial at all though. he still fights occasionally, most recently in K-1 and IFL superfights. He hasn't won much lately, he was always a bit of a primadonna and I think he sort of slacked on training and evolution as his youth waned. training other guys leaves a lot more time for pimpin, right?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Good question..what is he doing now? Probably just coaching.


----------



## Ashilles (Aug 19, 2008)

He plays for the west coast eagles, changed his name to natanui

rep me if you get that....


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

I know back in the day he was training to be a doctor (or something to do with medicine) at the same time as competing so never really got the chance to train as throughly as the people he fought. 
Pretty sure medicine was what he went into full time and still does primarily now.
Great fighter though, his battle with Sakuraba is worth paying for Pride 3 & 4 boxset alone.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

That's funny. I was just wondering about him the other day as well.


----------



## Screwaside (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah last I saw was on IFL... Trust me alot of times when you don't see a guy you thought looked good five years ago and wonder why he isn't in the UFC or has a major fight deal it's for a reason. Not saying Newton was shit but I don't think Florian, Penn, Sanchez, or even Fitch would struggle with him much these days.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

Ashilles said:


> He plays for the west coast eagles, changed his name to natanui
> 
> rep me if you get that....


god damn it i didn't know this was a joke so i googled it lol

http://www.westcoasteagles.com.au/p...bid/7302/default.aspx?playerid=19909&typeid=2

then i was like, born in 1990? this guy's trying to play me for a fool!


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I think he's still studying medicine. It takes a long time when you're not doing it full-time. He also teaches at Revolution MMA in Toronto.

Carlos was so awesome, and despite all the disappointments he's sent my way (Shungo Oyama?!?!?) and wasted potential, still remains one of my favorite fighters. The Pele fight is one of the best fights ever. It has everything.

Kame Hame Ha.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I thought he retired.....


----------



## Ashilles (Aug 19, 2008)

SpecC said:


> god damn it i didn't know this was a joke so i googled it lol
> 
> http://www.westcoasteagles.com.au/p...bid/7302/default.aspx?playerid=19909&typeid=2
> 
> then i was like, born in 1990? this guy's trying to play me for a fool!


consider yourself played


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> I thought he retired.....


This is what I heard. I also heard he's planning on making a comeback (Lord, please let it be false).

He looked pretty damn bad against Oyama. The sport has passed Carlos by. Dude's not that old, either, and he's already shot.

His performance against Lindland was pathetic, by the way. Not the Newton that armbarred Paulson with ease.


----------

